# Anyone for Deer Bratwurst?



## csocswolf (Jan 3, 2016)

My chest freezer died.  Put as much meat in my fridge freezer as I could.  But left a ton extra I needed to cook up before it went bad.  

It's the reason I did the antelope roast I posted about here:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/240197/pronghorn-antelope-roast

So...I decided to make a bunch of deer brats and try them out in the smoker for the first time ever!

Because it's ground meat, I'll cook a little longer than I do steaks or roast (150 degrees for game).  Probably cook to 160-165.  Should be interesting.  I'll post pictures here when they're done.

Anyone ever done this before?  How'd it turn out?


----------



## buck bob (Jan 3, 2016)

I've never smoked any myself but have had them and they're real good.


----------



## boykjo (Jan 3, 2016)

Be sure to add 20% beef fat or pork fat to the the venison. For fresh sausage hot smoke at 180 degrees or for cured sausage start smoking at 120. Finish with an internal temp of 160

Boykjo


----------



## csocswolf (Jan 3, 2016)

Took about 1:40 at 225 degrees to hit 160.  Smoked the whole time.  Didn't foil.  Smells great!













20160103_051122[1].jpg



__ csocswolf
__ Jan 3, 2016


----------



## csocswolf (Jan 3, 2016)

Thanks.  I'll know to cook lower and slower for next time.  First time.....was guessing.

On these, I used a brat seasoning pack I got from Cabelas (Cabelas brand).  Mixed up 10 lbs of ground venison in a large bowl with the seasoning, bit of olive oil, and third cup of liquid bacon grease.  Then put it all back through my grinder to case.


----------



## newberrykc (Jan 14, 2016)

Those look awesome!  Good job!


----------

